# Interest in a Deep South GTG/Meet & Greet?



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Fellas been a life time ago since I was into the car audio scene and competed... These days my system has gotten a whole lot nicer, more complicated, & more expensive. It's been a helluva learning curve this go round. Anyway I'm wondering if there's any interest in doing a Get Together in the Louisiana/MS/AL area? Just something informal where like minds could gather to listen & learn. Ideally we can put our collective minds together and come up with an amicable location and time. Personally Sunday's are best for me. If interested let's hear it.

1. DaveG - Metairie, LA


----------



## notn41 (Dec 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

notn41 said:


> bump


I know... crickets! Where do you live?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I know BigAl has done meets at his place in AL. Not sure he posts much on here any more though.

Check here:




__





***Canceled***Central/North AL Spring GTG Saturday, 4/17/21


This has been canceled.



www.caraudiojunkies.com


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

You beat me to it Ryan


----------

